# Yost tab Heads up



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys bought my Yost tab from Lancaster .Told him I wanted a large. He didn't know what I was talking about. Finely I drove it home. I wanted a Yost Large tab.
He then sold me a Small for a large.  Just found out. Thought it felt Small. 
Guys there's not much difference Between a Small and Large 

The Small has 26 hash marks. Where as the Large has 28
How I found out. I was counting Matt's hash marks on his tab on Trad Talk thread. Then I was counting the hash marks for Demmer slit tab.

They didn't match with Matt's hash marks. Then I checked my Yost tab hash marks. They were the same as Matt's .
In a post to Demmer . I ask him what size tab he had. He said he had a large and Matt had a small.

. So do check your tab when you buy one. Even if the packet says Large. [ Later


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Unk, sent you a PM.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My large will be here on Monday, I'll be sure to see what size it is as I'm checking the fit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

GBUSA said:


> My large will be here on Monday, I'll be sure to see what size it is as I'm checking the fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


=============
Hello GBUSA
Sounds good and do count them before believing the packet.
To make it even easier to count. And I do know after a few counting times. With my big old fingers. :grin:
Count the big hash marks.
Small = 13 big hash marks = 26
Large = 14 big hash marks=28
[ Later


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Will do Unk, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bark-eater (Dec 18, 2013)

Welllll... I have a 26 hash mark tab labeled large. I would rather have the slightly larger 28 hash mark tab that is shown in the pictures, but Yosts Web page puts the standard size as 2.7 inches tall, which is what my "26" measures at.

https://www.yostarcheryproducts.com/faq-1

"Frequently asked questions
What sizes are available?
Currently we only have a standard size available, 2.7"Tall x 3.25"Wide. The tab fits most people who range between 5'7" to 6'3" in height. A smaller size is currently in the design process, and will be rolled out in the near future. Please check back!"


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

bark-eater said:


> Welllll... I have a 26 hash mark tab labeled large. I would rather have the slightly larger 28 hash mark tab that is shown in the pictures, but Yosts Web page puts the standard size as 2.7 inches tall, which is what my "26" measures at.
> 
> https://www.yostarcheryproducts.com/faq-1
> 
> ...



Hello
If you still have that little packet the Yost tab came in. What did it say on it for size a SKU number [ Later


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a large Yost tab with 26 hash marks also. I got some Extra cordovan from Eric for a Large/standard and it matches up perfectly to my tab with 26 hash marks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CLJ said:


> I have a large Yost tab with 26 hash marks also. I got some Extra cordovan from Eric for a Large/standard and it matches up perfectly to my tab with 26 hash marks.


=============

Hello
Here is a question you might ask your self. f you have 26 hash marks and its a large. Then how is it Yost web site calls out a large. And it has 28 hash marks.

If you still have that little packet the Yost tab came in. What did it say on it for size a SKU number [ Later

https://www.yostarcheryproducts.com/faq-1


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I will see if I still have the packet. I know it said "large" on it but it definitely matches the size of the small. Might send Eric an email to check with him.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I got the tape measure out and mine is actually correct. It matches the size of the large but only has 26 hash marks. I sent Eric an email so I'm sure he will post on here. Maybe they changed the number of hash marks on the newer ones so they matched on both.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CLJ said:


> View attachment 5889649


Hello 
With a rule or tape measure. I got 2 11/16
Miked it and go 6885

Where the confusion comes in for me. Demmer's Yost tab picture. Plainly shows 14 big hash 
marks. And he stated it was a Large in his post.
Yost web site show 14 big hash marks for a large.

Mine and yours show 13 big hash marks . Or 26.

============Pictures don't lie. What you see is what you get. Or suppose to my way of thinking.
What I would like to see is a Small that has been made. Also would like the SKU number for a Large and a small.[ Later


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Probably changed before the big order went out to Lancaster. Look at the pics posted in the initial thread "new tab of the market". Eric posts a pic of both of them.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

CLJ said:


> Probably changed before the big order went out to Lancaster. Look at the pics posted in the initial thread "new tab of the market". Eric posts a pic of both of them.


Hello
This one [ Later


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I would be more concerned about the fit than I would the number of hash marks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Tracker12 said:


> I would be more concerned about the fit than I would the number of hash marks.



Hello
? Think i am not. 
That's my point. It feels small. [ Later


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Demmer's is a prototype mine is production run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bark-eater (Dec 18, 2013)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> ? Think i am not.
> That's my point. It feels small. [ Later
> 
> The plate is the same height as an AAE tab, but with the plate following the string angle the height is less compared to my fingers. As the leather comes off the tab at 90 degrees I do not get full coverage of my of my ring finger. I purchased a leather blank from Yost and will be cutting a new flap that angles down to protect the ring finger. The AAE tab flap has this angle. I'm not sure if a larger plate that maintains the 90 degree angle on the tab flap would be the answer for me. If I was a tab tinkerer I would adjust the top and bottom of the plate to be parallel with the fingers and not with the string angle.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Matt_Potter said:


> Demmer's is a prototype mine is production run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


==============

Hello Matt and thanks for your input.

I chose to buy by seeing Deemer's Yost tab With 28 hash marks. 
With a follow up of seeing the Yost web site with a Yost tab picture of 28 hash marks. Which is just like Demmer's.With 28 hash marks.
So I guess they both had a prototype :grin:
==

Then I read all the hype. I buy and receive my Yost tab that's all together different with 26 hash marks. And hadn't been tried in any events. As I was led to Believe. :thumbs_do
That sucks. 

========

Then yesterday I revisit The Yost web site to see 2 patterns for down load. To size ones hand with' for a Large or Small Yost tab
So I did down load the pattern which is not to scale with my tab.. Guess what. Now my tab body is bigger than the the down loaded patterns to size ones hand with.

==========

Then the today I again revisited the Yost web site. To find the the Yost web site had once again change the screen.
Some body needs to get there ducks in a row. Before they false advertise with a prototype tab. [ Later


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Unk Bond

Feel free to email or call me. I will be happy to refund your money to you and I will pay for your return shipping fee if you are unsatisfied with your tab.


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

how does it shoot for you?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

xringer-10 said:


> Unk Bond
> 
> Feel free to email or call me. I will be happy to refund your money to you and I will pay for your return shipping fee if you are unsatisfied with your tab.


======================

==========



Hello

I a sure you its not the money that's bothering me.

First I contacted you to buy your product the tab. Asked if you took Pay pal.


=== Reply answer


Hello Unk Bond! I'm sorry that I didn't reply sooner, but I was at the range trying to get my field arrows tuned and ready for the season. I believe that you would need a regular/large size tab if you have medium hands. The regular/large size fits medium to large hands quite well. The asymmetric shape allows the tab to work for a wide range of hand sizes. All of the leafs are interchangeable. You can customize my tabs however you see fit. Unfortunately I am sold out of regular right hand tabs, but I am working hard to get my inventory built back up. I can ****let you know as soon as they are back in stock. Also, we do take PayPal. It was nice to hear from you! Shoot good! Eric

Eric Yost | YOST Archery Products | York, PA | 717.659.9863

=============

Quote = ****let you know as soon as they are back in stock.

=============== ***Never Happened


==================================================

Then I contacted you the 2nd time.

Hello Eric

How we coming along with your tabs.

Sure could use a regular right hand tab

We could call it my birthday present I am buying for my self. [ Smile

Friend Bond [ Unk

========================

Your reply =
Hello Unk Bond! The tabs are almost ready! It won't be much longer. I'll keep you posted. Happy birthday! Eric


Eric Yost | YOST Archery Products | York, PA | 717.659.9863

===================


*** Again Never happen ] Never received a available reply from you.. Had to find out they were available at Lancaster's on and in a tread by a poster. And there I bought one.

No more replies from you till now.


=========== 

I'm not like your young-uns you deal with. I am from the old school of thought. And don't roll over. You Don't advertise and show me a horse for sell. And then sell what you want me to have a pony.

And then think for one minute .I won't express my dissatisfaction of the sale and product customer service

They don't do or allow it here in AT Classified . I can just here them now. If some one done that in Classified ..

==============

I will keep the tab to remind me. The next time I go to buy something with a lot of Hype.
A lesson well learned.

[ Later


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

You bought a extremely well made and thought out Barebow tab. Created an made here in the US no less and you choose to publicly rake the maker over the coals about a couple F-///ing hash marks. It doesn't matter if there are 25 - 35 or 325 marks your not going to use marks on the bottom quarter of the tab anyway. 

I got my tab and liked it so damn much I immediately ordered two more IT'S A GREAT PRODUCT. 

We should be praising a supporting guys like Yost who are creating American made products and jobs not criticizing them over made up issues. 











Chris welcome to retail some customers just aren't worth it.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I love mine. Great product. Waiting on a slick tab now. And Eric has been more than helpful and a pleasure to deal with. Highly recommend.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

My correspondence with them over my purchase has been great. 

I think we should sponsor a "go fund me page" for Unk's loss


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello Matt

Sorry you feel the way you do. But that's your prerogative to do so.

=======

Yes I quiet agree I about I did buy Barebow tab. But not the one that was pictured advertised.

======================

Matt sure appreciate you sharing your Yost tab picture with us of the Small left hand tab with us.
I noticed in your picture of the packet holding the Yost tab ..
That it list the tab as a 3 finger under left hand **Small **

========
Here is your quote
Quote = about a couple F-///ing hash marks

Reply = nice expression to get a point across while carrying the torch :laugh

===========Matt you might not be concern with hash marks.
But let me point out something to you here' if I may.

Your picture show 13 big hash marks or 26 total. Packet label list the tab as a 3 finger under left hand small.

 What-cha know. 
Mine does to. :grin: Mine has 13 big hash marks or a total of 26 hash marks

And my packet also says its a large. 
And Eric also says it is. 
And Demmer also says it is.
Who am I to believe.

I am flaber gasted why some one would come here to carry the torch. To belittle me.
And intern excepts any thing that's handed to him with out question or making a effort to check out for ones self. 
And then try to convince me I am oh so bad . That not new. I already was a aware of it. :chotle:.

===============

I a sure you that the hatch marks played only one small part of the equation.
My customer sever-vice contacts and email promises played a bigger part around the time of my Birthday. 

Do hope Matt your day gets better. [ Later


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Unk,

For as much of an obsessive tab junky that you are, this reaction is quite surprising. One of our own (barebow archerytalker) coming to market with what I (and many others) believe is one of the best tabs on the scene is something to celebrate.

Ramping up production to satisfy not only direct to consumer sales as well as distributor sales like Lancaster takes a lot of time / communication / effort to get your product out there. 

Seems Eric tried to make it right with you. Production is up and running with final revision graduations. I for one am excited for my third order from Eric to arrive. This will be my first Full production version. (1 prototype, 1 pre-production, 1 full production.) I couldn't be happier. Slight differences in the 3 versions I have? Yup... that's the name of the game to be an early adopter.

Shoot straight.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

Unk, 

Speaking objectively, while we were all very excited to get these and created incredible demand (and probably stress) for Eric, the reality is this was a brand new product that was going through it's normal maturation/evolution. These are typical growing pains every successful business venture has, and learns to overcome. It is particularly daunting for small business startups, so common sense says we should cut them some slack as they get things ironed out, if we truly desire the product or feel the product is really worthy of support.

While I can certainly understand your excitement and impatience to obtain one, (something I much shared in) I don't know that I agree with your interpretation based on my very solid experiences with communicating with Eric. The reports from other archers who have reached out to Eric seem to echo my experiences, so it may unfortunately have just been a situation specific to your request to purchase. I received regular updates from Eric about the backorder and inventory status, including the notification that inventory was restored around the end of April.

Furthermore, it sounds like Eric did the only thing a business could reasonably do in the face of a dis-satisfied customer, which was offer a full refund including return shipping. Frankly, I'm not sure what else you are asking for??

Cheers,
E.


----------



## Piehunter (Mar 19, 2017)

I am a bit confused by the problem. 

You mentioned that, when measured, the tab received was 2 11/16 which is roughly equivalent to template on the yost website and the picture provided for the sizing of a large of 2.7inches.

I fail to see how the number of tick marks on the tab would affect the physical size of the object as you have measured it and it corresponds to the advertised measurements of the object.

If however the tab still does feel too small in your hand, the seller of the product has agreed to reimburse you in full the product (at a lost as I believe you bought it from lancaster and not from the seller directly) which shows his goodwill and the level of customer service. Seeing as it is already the largest size available for the product, you could either try to get this to work or could get your money back and wait for them to maybe eventually make a bigger version that would suit you.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Piehunter said:


> I am a bit confused by the problem.
> 
> You mentioned that, when measured, the tab received was 2 11/16 which is roughly equivalent to template on the yost website and the picture provided for the sizing of a large of 2.7inches.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Really don't see any reason to be so upset. ESPECIALLY considering he has offered a full refund with paid return shipping. And Unk, you mentioned earlier that you aren't "Like the young-uns he deals with." Which should mean maturity... act like it!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My tab arrived, it feels great, much more comfortable then my other 3 under tabs.
The large Yost is 1/8" taller then the AAE medium plate I'd been using but this plates shape allows it to fit my hand much better. I'll definitely be switching over and picking up a second Yost 3 under tab for the rotation.
Very glad I decided to see what all the hoopla was about.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Eric
Hello Unk Bond! I'm sorry that I didn't reply sooner, but I was at the range trying to get my field arrows tuned and ready for the season.

*******I believe that you would need a ***regular/large size tab if you have medium hands. The regular/large size fits medium to large hands quite well.****

The asymmetric shape allows the tab to work for a wide range of hand sizes. *****

All of the leafs are interchangeable. You can customize my tabs however you see fit. Unfortunately I am sold out of regular right hand tabs, but I am working hard to get my inventory built back up. I can ****let you know as soon as they are back in stock. Also, we do take PayPal. It was nice to hear from you! Shoot good! Eric
======
Point 2

My point here. 

After being told a large would fit me.

I was shown a picture of a tab. On New Tab on the market first.

And later On the Yost web site of a tab I thought I was buying for my Birthday.

***Was given in 2 emails of Eric "word." That he would reply to my email and let me know when ready to buy ***

. Never happen. Till later/ First on AT and then here at Trad Talk.

To pass -a -fy me here or shut me up. 
And quince the fire with a offer of return and a refund.

A apology of not keeping his word to me would have been enough. 

I assure you the money or the product isn't the main issue for me here.

Being from the old School. A man is just as good as his word or word promise is to one.

****Now if a person commits himself with a promise to me. 
And later contacts me he can't keeps his promise. And explains.
I am a understanding person by nature.

But not to take any time out for me. And explain his committed promise to me.
And I am aware he had time for the thread New Tab on the market thanking ever one that had bought one.

First I was wanting a Yost tab and looking forward for a Yost tab for my birthday .
Dam Right I am Mad

===========

=================
Lets clear the air here.
At no time did I say the Yost tab wasn't any good
Thread post below will prove that out. in fact. Just the opposite as you will read below.. I stated the Yost tab excelled bettered than any straight tab out there today.

Thread Title Nothing slick here Just out the Gate
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4933617

Post 3 On AT
To Matt of MBA
The only tab I can say to be closest to my idea is the New Yost tab. That I would recommend over any picture you have presented here in your post pictures. .And this is based on looks of his tab body style. Not hands on. Which I will try like I did Rod Jenkins and The Bateman tab and several others.
Thanks for your interest [ Later

=============

Post 6 on AT a reply To Matt of MBA
With my humble op-pinon here. The Yost tab excels over any tab you pictured here. With your free advertising post.
And Yost tab lines up more with the bow string angle at anchor. The bow string angle and tab. Has been a subject topic of mine . For quiet some time now with several threads and pictures.
Reply answer to Matt of MBA You need to consider a newer type leaf body design.

Matt headed my advise and cm out with a new Tab the STS in the picture.
By the way I bought one with no hazel.





===============

Thread Title Thread: New tab of the market

Post 63 On AT
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...NEW+TAB+MARKET

. Hello All
I have 2 Bateman tabs in a storage box. They don't fit the bow string angle at anchor. Prefer my homemade ones. Don't haft to wad them up. ****They fit the bow string angle at anchor . ****Like the ***Yost tab dose. ****
Guess my2 Bateman tabs. Will never ware out.

===========Post 63

Now to you guys that have bought a regular size 3 under Yost tab.
What size tab hand do you have. Can't wait to put my mitt in that tab Thanks ] Later

Any one thanks [ Later

===============Yost tab reply on April 23 2017
Hello
After seeing your post . I ordered one from Lancaster Will be mailed out Monday.[ Later
Comment he had time to answer this thread but no extra time to reply his promise reply.

===============

In Closing Seem my events was one sided.
I took my time and money and sent a co friend of Eric's here on this thread.Some white material to try. And said if Eric finds he can use it. I Would be glad to help him out. [ Later


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Time to get over it! So you didn't get an Internet message back on availability of a new product in time for your birthday from one busy guy trying to get a bunch of product to market in a timely fashion.
Well, either you're all alone in the no reply department, or you're the only guy to bring it to a public forum to air this big important issue. You're creating drama for attention and nothing more.
Get over yourself!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

